# Need a flat mate!!



## Bini121 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi im a 19year old female from lincolnshire. I want to move to spain in 10 months time on my own. I would really like a flat mate to share the rent price while im living in spain. If anyone is interested in moving to the costa del sol around june/july time then please let me know.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Bini121 said:


> Hi im a 19year old female from lincolnshire. I want to move to spain in 10 months time on my own. I would really like a flat mate to share the rent price while im living in spain. If anyone is interested in moving to the costa del sol around june/july time then please let me know.


Hi and welcome to the forum.

I don't know anyone who is looking to share a place, but I think you would be WISE to share with another female, as they tend to be more tidy / clean 

Good luck anyway and be careful - lol


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't know anyone who is looking to share a place, but I think you would be WISE to share with another female, as they tend to be more tidy / clean
> 
> Are you calling me/us untidy & dirty?. Rob


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes be very careful with your choice of flat mate - there are some strange people about

Jo


----------

